# probleme de bruit g5 ppc



## chuckart44 (19 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,

mon g5 ppc 2x2,5 ghz fait du bruit en permanence, c'est l'horreur... les ventilateurs tournent sans arrêt pourtant je l'ai nettoyé plusieurs fois. En plus il fait un autre bruit, un bip bip régulier qui passe dans mes enceintes... comme je fais de la musique avec ce mac ça devient assez insupportable

merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## chuckart44 (20 Septembre 2010)

personne pour m'aider ?!

bon je vais le jetter par la fenêtre


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Donne l'adresse de ta fenêtre !!! 

En attendant t'as essayé un reset : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## chuckart44 (20 Septembre 2010)

merci j'ai essayé mais ça ne change rien... 

je suis allé dans un apple  store, le conseiller m'a dit que je pouvais essayer de réaligner (je ne  suis pas sûr que ce soit le bon terme) les fréquences des processeurs, il a ajouté qu'une fois sur deux ça ne sert à rien... quelqu'un connaît cette manip ?


----------



## alaincha (20 Septembre 2010)

chuckart44 a dit:


> il fait un autre bruit, un bip bip régulier qui passe dans mes enceintes...



Bonjour,

Il est vrai que les ventilateurs des PPC G5 ont souvent tendance à être un peu bruyants, surtout lorsque la température ambiante devient élevée.

Par contre, je suis surpris par le bip bip dont tu parles.

Quels logiciels utilises tu et as tu une carte son autre que celle du Mac ?

[edit] Quant à "réaligner" les fréquences des processeurs, à mon avis il vaut mieux oublier.


----------



## chuckart44 (20 Septembre 2010)

c'est vrai qu'en plus je l'ai mis dans un placard, ça ne doit pas arranger les choses...

J'utilise Logic Pro et j'ai une carte son M-audio 410 en firewire mais il fait du bruit même lorsqu'il n'y a que le finder, c'est ça qui m'embête. 

J'ai fais des recherches sur internet pour le bip bip et apparemment c'est un défaut sur certains Mac à l'époque...  je l'ai acheté d'occaz autant dire que je suis ravi 

Peut être que si j'installe osX 10.5 ça pourrait arranger les choses, là je tourne sur un 10.4.11, j'ai lu sur de forums que le problème de ventilateur s'améliorait chez certaines personnes simplement en faisant un update de leur OS (chez moi ça n'a rien changé ...)


----------



## chuckart44 (20 Septembre 2010)

personne n'a de solutions ? 
j'me sens un peu seul avec un ordi qui fait un bruit de réacteur... c'est un peu comme avoir un avion qui décolle chez soi en permanence


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Que donne l'Hardware Test ?


----------



## chuckart44 (20 Septembre 2010)

y dit que tout va bien...


----------

